# RO/DI water?



## tonyf (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if I can use RO/DI water for water changes in my two 30litre Betta tanks. And if yes what do I need to add to to the water.
I recently installed a RO?DI filter as I am setting up a marine tank. And thought it might be nice to treat the little guys to some pure water. But not sure if this is ok for fresh water? Any thoughts.
Had the tanks a couple of months now and have just been using tap water with prime to condition it.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

It's probably not advisable in your situation as your setup is for a marine establishment... Freshwater and saltwater both consist of very different "chemistries" - Just stick to soft slightly alkaline water for the bettas, you can achieve this through filtering the water through peta moss or using a commercial water softener... be sure to pm me for any additional questions.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

If your tap water is fine (i.e. no contaminants, water parameters are ideal) then I wouldn't bother with using a RO/DI. 

When you use RO/DI you have to re-supplement it with the proper minerals which means you'll have to buy the supplements and measure it out properly every time you do a water change. As dead sunlight pointed out, you'd need to purchase different supplements for freshwater in contrast to your marine setup


----------



## tonyf (Sep 22, 2011)

I pretty thought as much, that's why I'm still using tap water with prime. But What would I need to add to the ro/di water? If I wanted to use it.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I still wouldn't advise to use RO/DI because marine fish and freshwater fish have very different water chemistries... also marine fish require much "purer" water to suit their needs. ro/di water does not contain the microorganisms that would aid in a freshwater development because of its intense filteration... You would have to re-supplement like bahamut285 pointed out with the proper minerals for this case... freshwater and marine tanks vary differently VERY MUCH when it comes to water chemistry, and you would have to buy the correct supplements which isn't worth it... Bettas prefer soft slightly alkaline water.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Just thought it might as easy as adding a few drops of something to supplement the water. But will stick with tap and prime for now, and concentrate on getting that marine setup. Man that is a completely different beast.


----------

